
Financial Datasets at Wrds Wharton - naveen99
https://wrds-www.wharton.upenn.edu/pages/support/data-overview/
======
malshe
WRDS is a fantastic resource but it's not cheap

~~~
naveen99
I wonder if it is more expensive than just enrolling in one of their client
universities for another degree...

